# Neue 3dfx-Tasse verfügbar + 3dfx-Polo/T-Shirt reduziert



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Mai 2009)

*Neue 3dfx-Tasse verfügbar + 3dfx-Polo/T-Shirt reduziert*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Neue 3dfx-Tasse verfügbar + 3dfx-Polo/T-Shirt reduziert gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Neue 3dfx-Tasse verfügbar + 3dfx-Polo/T-Shirt reduziert


----------



## XETH (5. Mai 2009)

*Neue 3dfx-Tasse verfügbar + 3dfx-Polo/T-Shirt reduziert*

www.wayne-interessierts.de ...


----------



## Nuallan (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neue 3dfx-Tasse verfügbar + 3dfx-Polo/T-Shirt reduziert*

ENDLICH, ENDLICH ist es als werbung gekennzeichnet...danke!


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neue 3dfx-Tasse verfügbar + 3dfx-Polo/T-Shirt reduziert*



XETH schrieb:


> www.wayne-interessierts.de ...



So siehts wohl aus. ^^ Diese Leichenfledderei ist echt nich mehr normal.

Aber sone Tasse macht evtl nen netten Klang, wenn man die auf ner Polternacht aufm Boden zerdeppert.


----------



## FloW^^ (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neue 3dfx-Tasse verfügbar + 3dfx-Polo/T-Shirt reduziert*

wenn ihr so ein t-shirt hättet: http://sirdoomsbadcompany.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/rooftops.jpg
würde ich es mir bestellen!


----------



## animus91 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neue 3dfx-Tasse verfügbar + 3dfx-Polo/T-Shirt reduziert*

Find ich fair, dass ihr es als Anzeige kennzeichnet.


----------



## XXTREME (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neue 3dfx-Tasse verfügbar + 3dfx-Polo/T-Shirt reduziert*

Eure Tassen sind deffinitiv zu teuer.


----------



## Rollora (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neue 3dfx-Tasse verfügbar + 3dfx-Polo/T-Shirt reduziert*



XETH schrieb:


> www.wayne-interessierts.de ...


Mich!Als Nostalgiker.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neue 3dfx-Tasse verfügbar + 3dfx-Polo/T-Shirt reduziert*



animus91 schrieb:


> Find ich fair, dass ihr es als Anzeige kennzeichnet.



Ja, wir hören auch mal auf das, was die User wollen.


----------



## animus91 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neue 3dfx-Tasse verfügbar + 3dfx-Polo/T-Shirt reduziert*



XXTREME schrieb:


> Eure Tassen sind deffinitiv zu teuer.


Das nennst du teuer? Man bekommt doch einen entsprechenden Gegenwert, finde ich. Ich war heut im Saturn weil ich noch ein Sata Kabel kaufen wollten. 15,99 EURO!!! Und das Ding kostet in der Herstellung nicht mal 50 cent.

Man kann die Tasse ja auch nicht mit dem Vergleichen, was man bei diversen Onlineshops mit eigenen Motiven bekommt.
Obwohl mehr als 10 euro für eine "normale" Tasse natürlich viel erscheint.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neue 3dfx-Tasse verfügbar + 3dfx-Polo/T-Shirt reduziert*

Kleiner Tipp: Schaut bei 3DSupply mal auf die Versandkosten unter und über 10 Euro.


----------



## animus91 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neue 3dfx-Tasse verfügbar + 3dfx-Polo/T-Shirt reduziert*

Stimmt natürlich auch wieder. Aber als Gegenargument muss auch durchgehen, dass man dem Käufer nicht pauschal 10 euro in den Warenkorb tun muss, sondern dass er sich ein günstiges Tshirt selbst dazulegt, um über 10 euro zu kommen.


----------



## OctoCore (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neue 3dfx-Tasse verfügbar + 3dfx-Polo/T-Shirt reduziert*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ja, wir hören auch mal auf das, was die User wollen.



Wird auch mal Zeit! 
Nee, ist schon i. O. so.


----------

